# Things I WILL be watching this weekend



## HieroGlyph (Feb 18, 2006)

Cousin thread to 'Things I watched...'

In ten minutes time looks a very very interesting film about ancient times:

http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/C/celts/

Personally, I make no claims as to my own ancestry... I crawled outta da mud a lonnng time ago (that crawl-an-drawl attitude tonight ).

Still, eat your heart out folks!

'muhahaaa....'


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 18, 2006)

*I will be watching Supernatural this evening 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460681/

Its really good and at times scary! *


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 18, 2006)

HieroGlyph said:
			
		

> Cousin thread to 'Things I watched...'
> 
> In ten minutes time looks a very very interesting film about ancient times:
> 
> ...


Oh lucky you...I wonder when we will get to see it down here? 
Still we do have the second episode of Creatures of the Undergrowth....


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be watching _The 300 Spartans_ and _Enemy Below._
I love the oldies


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 24, 2006)

*Timewatch*, BBC2 tonight (Friday) 9pm - 'The Unknown Soldiers'
"...From their base in Hawaii, their mission is to search for, identify and bring home all missing American servicemen from all previous conflicts. There are still 4,800 missing from World War I, 78,000 missing from World War II, 120 missing from the Cold War, 8,100 missing from the Korean War and 1,800 missing from the Vietnam War..."

Stategicly placed base, huh? WHat I'd give to be some forensic archaeologist...


----------

